# ايه رأيكم في الكلام ده؟



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يونيو 2012)

*كلام فى التمام.....*


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2012)

ميرسي ليكي يا حبوا


----------



## چاكس (28 يونيو 2012)

*صـــح *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 يونيو 2012)

الاعتماد على الله فقط


----------



## soul & life (28 يونيو 2012)

*كلام منطقى وواقعى جدا جدا جدا*


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *صـــح *




ميرسي لمرورك


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الاعتماد على الله فقط




شكرا ليك علي المرور الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *كلام منطقى وواقعى جدا جدا جدا*




نورتي يا قمر


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 يونيو 2012)

ذي الايه اللي بتقول
ملعون كل من اتكل علي زراع بشر
ميرسي كتيييييير حبتتي
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يونيو 2012)

فعلا كلام صح جدا الاعتماد على الله فقط


----------



## أَمَة (29 يونيو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


>


 

رأيي أن هذا القول هو نتيجة لنمط الحياة التي يحياها هذا العالم الساقط، حيث حب الذات يتغلب على حب الآخر. وفي هذه الحال لا يمكن للواحد أن يعتمد على الآخر.

المسيح يردينا أن يحب بعضنا البعض كما هو أحبنا .... والمحبة تبني النفس البشرية فيصير الفرد يفرح لفرح أخيه ويحزن لحزنه ولا يتوانى عن دعمه لو طلب منه العون.

المسيح جعلنا أعضاء في جسده الواحد ..... هذه الأعضاء تموت لو لم تعتمد على بعضها البعض.

القديس الرسول بطرس وصف المؤمنين بالحجارة الحية التي تبني بيتا روحيا .... البيت ينهار لو لم تعتمد الحجارة على بعضها.

إعتمادنا على البعض في المحبة لا يتعارض مع إعتمادنا على الرب لأننا نستمد القوة  من إعتمادنا على الرب.


----------



## روزي86 (29 يونيو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ذي الايه اللي بتقول
> ملعون كل من اتكل علي زراع بشر
> ميرسي كتيييييير حبتتي
> ربنا يباركك
> ​




ميرسي حبيبتي

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (29 يونيو 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> فعلا كلام صح جدا الاعتماد على الله فقط




ميرسي لمرورك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (29 يونيو 2012)

أمة قال:


> رأيي أن هذا القول هو نتيجة لنمط الحياة التي يحياها هذا العالم الساقط، حيث حب الذات يتغلب على حب الآخر. وفي هذه الحال لا يمكن للواحد أن يعتمد على الآخر.
> 
> المسيح يردينا أن يحب بعضنا البعض كما هو أحبنا .... والمحبة تبني النفس البشرية فيصير الفرد يفرح لفرح أخيه ويحزن لحزنه ولا يتوانى عن دعمه لو طلب منه العون.
> 
> ...



ميرسي ليكي يا امي

نورتي الموضوع


----------

